# wholesalers/manufacturers that retag



## markw18 (May 8, 2008)

Hi, I'm just starting out a clothing brand and I was looking for manufactueres and or wholesalers that retag shirts. Can anyone compile a list or just throw some out there that are reliable. Thanks.


----------



## Malu (Jun 1, 2007)

I know American Apparel and Continental Clothing does relabeling, but there's a minimum order. I ordered tags from clothinglabels4u.com and had my screen printer apply the tags before printing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

TSCApparel offers relabeling of any of the many t-shirt brands they carry. You need to setup an account with them and you have to supply your own labels.


----------

